# ? others about painting from pictures



## LINDAKEATHLEY 2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

i have time now to practice my art form; acrylic painting specializing in female portraits. i paint from pictures. i don't have the money to use models. i have heard that this not the way to paint. if i want to paint faces what else should i do? does painting from pictures really hurt the reception of your work to galleries?


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

not the way to paint eh.....who said that? a gallery owner? people say the darndest things don`t they. everyone needs a dream but pleasing gallery owners could turn out to be more of a nightmare. since you don`t post about your painting experience it`s not easy offering advice.


----------



## Don (Feb 19, 2014)

My answer is that painting from pictures is fine. However if you wish to place a value on art- then this involves perception. I try paint portraits of people I know of whom the photo's where taken by myself or someone else. The real importance is what connects you to the portrait- this is the value.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Dons got the right perspective on this subject.


----------



## LINDAKEATHLEY 2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

thanks for the responses. i'm happy to hear that 
REAL artists may use pictures and nothing bad will be thought about. it's funny to say but the few people that i have allowed to see my work say that i have put so much of me into the painting that it doesn't exactly "copy" the photograph. thanks again everybody; your info lets me know i', in the right ballpark. linda


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

What I`ve learned over the decades is this....doesn`t matter what a painter does, some people will like it others won`t. So just do what you do and don`t worry less about what people think or say. And just what is a real artist?


----------



## LINDAKEATHLEY 2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

a person that loves his/her/it's life!!


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

well, I guess that reply will make sense to somebody...just not me. Man this site is going off the deep end, I`m joining Chandra.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Galleries are just empty walls that need the rent paid without the artists work!


----------



## LINDAKEATHLEY 2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

painting has been the most satisfying i've ever done. having a way to express your vision of what you see is fantastic. i know others are gifted with other talents such writing a novel or great poetry, a great piece of music. i think someone fortunate to have a vision and be able to express others is great. the time and dedication is always well spent. hopefully you give others a pleasant expirence with your work.


----------



## LINDAKEATHLEY 2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

oh and pencils don't go away. you always have something helpful to say.


----------



## Don (Feb 19, 2014)

Vision is important. Art without vision is lost. Of the three I like painting because it offers the most reflection during the process. That reflection(during) component I don't find so much with writing, even less so with music. However to me, it's about choosing which stove to keep hot, and which ones to keep simmering.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh Linda....some here would beg to differ.


----------

